# Kugeln und Zylinder zeichnen



## kenny (1. Jul 2004)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich mit java 3d kugeln und zylinder erstellen kann?


mfg kenny


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (1. Jul 2004)

Falsches Forum.

Verschoben: Java 3D und Co.


----------



## Illuvatar (1. Jul 2004)

Über Java3D, LeightWeightJavaGamingLibrary (LWJGL), JPCT und was es sonst noch so gibt.
Für Java3D:



			
				Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *Geometry-Hilfsklassen*
> Um ganz einfach Szeneninhalt zu erstellen, gibt es vier "Geometric Utility Classes" im Paket com.sun.j3d.utils.geometry. Sie können wie ein Shape3D, dass bereits eine Geometry hat, verwendet werden. Es sind die Klassen Box (Quader), Cone (Kegel), Cylinder (Zylinder) und Sphere (Kugel).
> Ein Beispiel zur Verdeutlichung:
> 
> ...



http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=4821


----------



## Oxygenic (1. Jul 2004)

...oder um den Codewust auf das wesentliche zu beschränken: Es gibt zwei Primitive-Klassen vom Typ Cylinder bzw. Sphere, mit denen lassen sich besagte Objekte innerhalb einer einzigen Codezeile erzeugen.


----------



## Illuvatar (1. Jul 2004)

Deswegen hab ich zu dem Code ja auch was dazugeschrieben,  :bae: .


----------

